# Holland America Line invades Alaska



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From Newswire.com - 

_Favorite Alaska cruise itineraries continue in 2007 with Holland America Line. Three Vista-class ships Oosterdam, Zuiderdam, and new to Alaska, Noordam offer more suites than ever before. Each Vista-class ship features 162 suites in seven categories, plus 461 (479 on the Noordam) Deluxe Outside Verandah staterooms. With 156 total departures and eight ships, there's ample opportunity to come aboard and embrace this magnificent 49th state -- Alaska.

"Viewing the Inside Passage from a premium Holland America Line ship offers outstanding scenery, and seeing and hearing a calving glacier at Hubbard, Glacier Bay or twin Sawyer Glaciers is exhilarating," said Richard D. Meadows, CTC, senior vice president, marketing and sales. "Add in the onboard amenities and activities, as well as great ports of call that offer a broad range of shore excursions designed to showcase the great Alaska wilderness, and you have an exceptional experience."

Alaskan Explorer cruises, roundtrip from Seattle, boast 58 departures with port calls to Juneau, Sitka, Ketchikan and Victoria, BC. Two new Seattle-based ships, 1,918-guest ms Noordam, Sunday departures, and 1,380-guest ms Amsterdam, Friday departures, join 1,848-guest Oosterdam, Saturday departures. Noordam visits Glacier Bay on all departures while Amsterdam visits either Tracy Arm & Sawyer Glaciers or Glacier Bay (May 18, 25; June 29; July 13; August 24, 31; and September 14th). Oosterdam continues cruising to immense and memorable Hubbard Glacier.

Glacier Bay Inside Passage, roundtrip Vancouver cruises, include port calls at Juneau, Skagway, Ketchikan plus Tracy Arm and Glacier Bay. Choose from 40 departures onboard 1,848-guest Zuiderdam (Saturdays) or 1,432-guest Zaandam (Wednesdays) or four departures during early and late season onboard Ryndam and Volendam, (Glacier Bay only).

Glacier Discovery Cruises, between Vancouver and Seward include port calls at Ketchikan, Juneau, Skagway or Haines plus Glacier Bay and College Fjord, which boasts sixteen tidewater glaciers. All 36 departures onboard the 1,258- guest Ryndam and Statendam (both ships depart Sundays) visit magnificent Glacier Bay.

New to the Glacier Discovery cruises is 1,432-guest Volendam, Friday departures, making 18 one-way sailings between Vancouver and Seward with port stops at authentic Icy Strait Point, which was introduced in 2006, Skagway or Sitka, Juneau and Ketchikan. The Volendam visits spectacular Hubbard Glacier in Wrangell-St. Elias National Park.

Cruise-only fares start at US $849, per person, double occupancy for Glacier Bay Inside Passage; $899 per person, double occupancy for Alaskan Explorer; and $949, per person, double occupancy for Glacier Bay Discovery cruises._

Rushie


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

*Alaska cruises*

Both Holland Amerika Lijn's RYNDAM and WESTERDAM are currently doing 8 day Alaska Cruises.
You find them here in Juneau and Skagway. (Aug 2006)
1st photo Ryndam in Skagway
2nd photo Westerdam in Juneau
3rd photo Westerdam in Skagway
Jan


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

*Alaska Cruises*

Rushie,

Hereby another picture of RYNDAM berthed in Vancouver and the GLacier you mentioned earlier. Quit spectacular.
Cheers
Jan


----------

